# closed.



## JiggsGG (13. August 2012)

..


----------



## JiggsGG (15. August 2012)

Suche immernoch jemanden zum werben! über Startgold kann man verhandeln!


----------



## Swipez (18. August 2012)

Lust ja und hört sich defintivi gut an. Leider sind gerade am 24.09 Semesterferien vorbei . Ich kriegs kotzen!


----------



## JiggsGG (22. August 2012)

push..

EDIT: Geschenk! Zurzeit kostet WoW + alle addons bis Cata nur 20 euro! ... ihr bezahlt quasi nur MoP!


----------



## JiggsGG (26. August 2012)

suche ist immer noch aktuell!...


----------

